
AlphaStar: Grandmaster Level in StarCraft II - Schiphol
https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaStar-Grandmaster-level-in-StarCraft-II-using-multi-agent-reinforcement-learning
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21405188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21405188).

------
papreclip
I wonder how much better it perform without being restricted to 264 APM

